# November 2022 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear

Congratulations to @DanOstergren; your "Auna #3" is the November 2022 Photo of the Month!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Congrats to you. This one has a new class of sass!


----------



## Hardus Nameous

Classiest portrait of a woman I've ever seen.


----------



## terri

Big congrats, Dan!   Gorgeous portrait.


----------



## Warfarin

Congratulations


----------



## jeffashman

Congratulations! Nice job!


----------



## CherylL

Congrats!


----------



## Jeff15

Congrats.....


----------

